# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  alfie

## true.moon

http://www.bbc.co.uk/comedy/guide/im...omething_2.jpg
look at his hair
 :Lol:

----------


## phils little sister

My god thats bad

----------


## true.moon

i no!!!

----------


## Twink

OMG there are no words to express how bad that is  :Smile:

----------


## true.moon

lol

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

OMG its a birds nest!!  :EEK!:

----------


## true.moon

more like a birds mess!!!

----------


## Jessie Wallace

Imao

----------


## true.moon

what.....

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh My God... *left in shock*

----------


## Charmed

Totally scary,but I can't help laughing.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

Bad hair day dosen't even begin to describe it. lol.

----------


## Luna

lol i remember it like that - I remember seeing him in blackpool and the nolans pushing hin out on stage in only his underware lol

----------


## Kim

lol  :Rotfl:

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

that is bad

----------


## hazey

It was all the fashion then   :Rotfl:

----------

